# gnome3; I got this weered dmesg etc...



## userxbw (Aug 16, 2019)

I installed gnome3 found this web page it says 'posted" 2019 at the top,  on how to set it up in freebsd, I am begining to wonder because now I think I am seeing strange behavior, it is late here and I just did this. so test time is not very long.








						How to Install GNOME on FreeBSD
					

FreeBSD doesn't include a GUI desktop, but there is a way to install GNOME and give a user sudo privileges.




					www.techrepublic.com
				



keyboard seems to be getting 'd' key on repeat - not user why as when I copy paste this dmesg in here the 'd' starting repeating in this post and i had to hit my keyboard keys to get it to stop.
--> d=9 too was added d=9 ??

there here is now showing up in dmesg and when I reboot or shut down it shows a message - i forget but it keeps running for a long time then stops then it goes into a normal shutdown or reboot messages on the screen.

```
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
```
it just keeps going like that for a very long time

I've commented out some stuff to see what it does.

```
d=9
$ cat /etc/rc.conf
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="FreeBSD64.net"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
devd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
autofs_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
splash_changer_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"

gnome_enable="YES"
#hald_enable="YES"

#moused_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
```

I left that 'd' thing in to show that too...

fstab

```
$ cat /etc/fstab 
# Device    Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0s1a    /        ufs    rw    1    1
/dev/ada0s1b    none        swap    sw    0    0
#added by me 7aug 2019
/dev/ada0s2    /home/userx/data  ext2fs  rw      0       0
#added 15aug 2019
proc /proc procfs rw 0 0
ddddddddddddddddddddddd
```
looks like that 'd' thing is now happening when I select and mouse click to paste in here.

I might have to add more in here later, it is late and I just wanted to get this in here. while i was still up.


----------



## userxbw (Aug 17, 2019)

I removed gnome3


----------



## badbrain (Aug 18, 2019)

userxbw said:


> I removed gnome3


Welcome to MATE and XFCE


----------

